# HEI Conversion



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking to convert my points/condenser distributor to HEI. Any good recommendations for which product to go with? 65 GTO stock 389 4bbl. Looking for reliability mostly


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Went ahead and ordered a GM distributor from Speedway


----------



## tooth (Jun 5, 2017)

Let us know how the switch goes. I'm looking at doing the same thing. Mainly for performance and reliability.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

The best reviews I've seen are for the DUI brand. They're just over $300, @ Summit. 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/dui-51720bl/overview/make/pontiac

http://performancedistributors.com/about-us/

I think the main thing is to make sure you have a full 12 volts going to the HEI. Do not use the resistor wire, or any type of resistor, which must be used with points type dist. 

Some choose a rebuilt factory HEI, then install high performance parts, such as the DUI brand stuff. On my last bracket engine I used a factory HEI, with DUI cap/coil/rotor, and an MSD module, which included a built in rev limiter.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...Iut3NhRwSaIOr7qT-yFS0rXFMyc5eo57PEaAhfU8P8HAQ

I also added a small screw, in the rotor bar, to provide a positive advance stop.

http://www.crankshaftcoalition.com/wiki/Hot_rodding_the_HEI_distributor

For street engines, it's a good idea to have an adjustable vac advance can, such as the Crane brand. With this kit, plus a positive advance stop, you can dial in your advance curve, and set up your ignition for your particular needs. 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/crn-99600-1

It's also a good idea to use a low resistance rotor button. I've seen several melted caps, because the stock rotor button got so hot.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...0tZzExLkBEiQAYxYXOp76qmMhrbBKGwpyNlRnLn3vy_DK


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Update, Ordered this distributor from Speedway. They lead you to believe in their write up that this is a GM part, but it's not. It's actually built by ProComp. Heard nothing but bad about them. So I'm going to send it back. Was also looking at the Pertronics flame thrower at Summit. Any opinions on this one?


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the big cap HEI will fit a 4brl carb but not the tripower. Intake manifold interference??


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

no problem for me, I have a 4bbl


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

65gto said:


> Update, Ordered this distributor from Speedway. They lead you to believe in their write up that this is a GM part, but it's not. It's actually built by ProComp. Heard nothing but bad about them. So I'm going to send it back. Was also looking at the Pertronics flame thrower at Summit. Any opinions on this one?


I went with the Pertronix in my stock distributor and it works great with the stock resistor wire.
Read the instructions, no need for 12V relay setup with this unit.
1 Remove cap and rotor.
2 Remove points and condenser replace with unit.
3 Slip actuator over sideways then up through the two screw holes, replace rotor and add washers and nuts.
4 Replace cap.
5 drive it


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The Pertronix electronic distributor conversions will run with the factory resistor wire, but they recommend a 12volt power source for best performance. I used both the factory resistor wire (used of the points distributor) and a 12V wire that I had mounted on a toggle switch that ran off the battery. The engine ran fine with the resistor wire, but when I would throw the toggle switch, there was a noticable improvement as the engine ran a little smoother. I was using an aftermarket, buy at the parts store, 40,000V coil.

On my present 455 build, not yet assembled or running, I went with the Pertronix Ignitor II plug & play distributor - not looking for originality. https://www.summitracing.com/parts/pnx-d120700/overview/make/pontiac and 'Plug n Play' Billet Distributors 

It is "new,", not something that needs rebuilding or has been rebuilt. It has many features I liked about it like the adjustability of the mechanical advance curve, vacuum advance, upper roller bearing, self adjusting electronics output, and it looks like stock - once I paint the billet aluminum housing black. I also got the matching Ignitor II coil, plus doing a little overkill with an MSD 6AL for its rev limiting feature. https://www.summitracing.com/parts/msd-6425


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

This is the one I ended up buying. Has a stock appearance. Just got the car back yesterday, so will be driving around today to see how I like it.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Not stock but works great. MSD 8528


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 24, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> The Pertronix electronic distributor conversions will run with the factory resistor wire, but they recommend a 12volt power source for best performance. I used both the factory resistor wire (used of the points distributor) and a 12V wire that I had mounted on a toggle switch that ran off the battery. The engine ran fine with the resistor wire, but when I would throw the toggle switch, there was a noticable improvement as the engine ran a little smoother. I was using an aftermarket, buy at the parts store, 40,000V coil.
> 
> On my present 455 build, not yet assembled or running, I went with the Pertronix Ignitor II plug & play distributor - not looking for originality. PONTIAC PerTronix D120700 PerTronix Flame-Thrower Plug and Play Billet Distributors with Ignitor II® Module | Summit Racing and 'Plug n Play' Billet Distributors
> 
> It is "new,", not something that needs rebuilding or has been rebuilt. It has many features I liked about it like the adjustability of the mechanical advance curve, vacuum advance, upper roller bearing, self adjusting electronics output, and it looks like stock - once I paint the billet aluminum housing black. I also got the matching Ignitor II coil, plus doing a little overkill with an MSD 6AL for its rev limiting feature. MSD Ignition 6425 MSD Digital 6AL Ignition Controllers | Summit Racing


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello Everyone,
Just a little FYI on my ignition experience. I've got the '70 RA 3 and I've used both the "Breakerless Single wire module" and the Pertronix, ignitor 2 using the resistor wire on both systems and I had hesitation problems above 4500 rpm. I realize that I could have bypassed the resistor wire to provide the coil with 12 volts and I might have had different results. I'm now using either the Mallory p/n 501 conversion distributor or the original distributor with Standard brand "Blue Streak" points and condenser with no issues - either distributor works great. You can't tell the difference between the points or electronic. Still using the stock TCS system, I run 12 degrees initial - 38 degrees total at 2800 rpm and use 100LL avgas fuel on a stock engine. It's just a good ole factory stock street engine.
Everyone be safe and so long!

Roger


----------

